# No offense but..



## 112110

Swear there was a thread like this somewhere but I can't find it and I love it so meow. 

There's always those things you want to say to someone but feel the need to say no offense but prior. 
Do not know how to better explain. 
Will have plenty of my own examples.
:coffee:


----------



## 112110

No offense but, you look and sound like a man.
No offense but, if you give my baby soda I will hit you in the face with a fish.
No offense but, you have had more sexual partners than people I know. Who's the whore here?


----------



## Jemma0717

No offense but you suck and No one likes you

I'm in one of the moods tonight If u can't tell


----------



## MommyGrim

No offence but, you are the most annoying person I know and I never want to be around you.
No offence but, I'm sick and tired of your shit.
No offence but, it's my life, not yours, she's my daughter, not yours, so back the f*ck up and leave me alone.

:flower:


----------



## Darlin65

No offense but don't give me parenting advice when your baby can't stand you
No offense but you aren't that great get over yourself already, none of us like ou and mke fun of you when you leave the room (MIL included :haha:)
No offense but I'm not dumb, you aren't as busy as you say you are to not pick up the phone...ever


----------



## 17thy

No offense but I think I know my child is capable of better than someone who has never even met her. 

No offense but I think its really shitty to hold a gift over my head when it you didn't even get it for me.


----------



## Leah_xx

No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!


----------



## Darlin65

Leah_xx said:


> No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!

OMG! 1,000% How I feel right now!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyGrim

No offence but, all babies learn differently, and I'm not being rude when I tell you how smart Avalon is, I'm just excited at how much she's learning, so quite chewing me out and saying I"m calling your baby stupid :growlmad:


----------



## Leah_xx

Darlin65 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!
> 
> OMG! 1,000% How I feel right now!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Seems like me, you and mommygrim agree alot tonight lol!!


----------



## Darlin65

Leah_xx said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!
> 
> OMG! 1,000% How I feel right now!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like me, you and mommygrim agree alot tonight lol!!Click to expand...

Well when you do s much for someone and then they turn around and treat you like total shit there's no other way to feel :shrug:


----------



## MommyGrim

Leah_xx said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!
> 
> OMG! 1,000% How I feel right now!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like me, you and mommygrim agree alot tonight lol!!Click to expand...

:haha: Indeed!


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, but I'm not sorry the store you work at is closing. I see it more as Karma frowning on you.


----------



## Leah_xx

Darlin65 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> No offense but your a sucky ass friend!!!
> 
> OMG! 1,000% How I feel right now!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like me, you and mommygrim agree alot tonight lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you do s much for someone and then they turn around and treat you like total shit there's no other way to feel :shrug:Click to expand...

I know what you mean!!
I feel that way all the time


----------



## Leah_xx

No offense but I didnt start the rumors about you, you stupid twit. Shouldn't have told me them in a hallway at school this past year.


----------



## MommyGrim

No offense but, being a stuck up bitch isn't appealing, nor does it make people like you. I would think that you would get that from...every single day in middle school and high school.


----------



## Leah_xx

No offense but i just told your ass off that you were a sucky friend. get over it


----------



## Melibu90

No offence but im looking right through you not even caring what you have to say!
No offence but you have problems your boyfriend is my boyfriends best friends they grew up together why would i even think like that twat :growlmad:


----------



## divershona

No offense but just because you're in the army and have plenty of money because you dont have bills doesnt mean we all have spare cash to go out and party 3 or 4 times a week, some of us have families that we actually want to spend time with !!!!!!


----------



## Bexxx

No offense but I think your family would rather food on the table throughout the year rather than ridiculously huge presents at Christmas.


----------



## mayb_baby

No offence but you'r shit relations and like everything on you'r terms 
No offence but you'r a two faced bitch that I cannot stand 
No offence but you are going to see a hell of a lot less of us from now on


----------



## vaniilla

no offense but I want you to be really offended, you talk to people like shit, you go behind their backs and after not speaking for over a year you want to pop over for a catch up like nothings happened :growlmad:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

no offence but I don't want your tits all over my facebook news feed.


----------



## 112110

No offense but I don't CARE when your baby weighed so many pounds or did that if you're JUST doing it to brag. Cool you're proud, don't compare to my baby. Kick you in the temple.


----------



## AirForceWife7

No offence but I don't really care if your offended. Your husband gave up everything for you & loves your daughter like she is his own. You leave him alone only to go home and fuck your ex on Christmas & Thanksgiving. You're a sorry excuse for a human being. Don't get married if you're not over your FOB you POS. You are such a heartless bitch.

Oh, by the way .. quit talking shit behind everyone's backs! Don't give them another reason to hate you .. or maybe that's what you want. Fucking drama queen.


WOW that felt good :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Woah, Kelsey. That's messed up! I dislike cheaters SO much. :growlmad:

No offense, but STFU. I'm a great mom. Just because my daughter has a runny nose, it doesn't mean I'm a bad parent. It's winter. You don't even have a child you ignorant bitch.


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> Woah, Kelsey. That's messed up! I dislike cheaters SO much. :growlmad:
> 
> No offense, but STFU. I'm a great mom. Just because my daughter has a runny nose, it doesn't mean I'm a bad parent. It's winter. You don't even have a child you ignorant bitch.

She is a horrible person all around. She still has pictures of her & her ex kissing & making out on her facebook & she's married to someone else :dohh: She leaves him every other week to go fly home & see her ex on her husband's paycheck, then uses the "Oh, my daughter is spending quality time with her dad." Bull fucking shit. That may be true 1/4 of the time, but the remainder of the time she is out on dates with him. She posts it on facebook :dohh: Aghhhh dumbassss.


----------



## ellaenchanted

no offence but... it wouldnt kill you to help me out sometimes.
no offence but.. i havent messaged you back cause i dont wanna talk to you, your a bad influance.. thought you would've got the point.


----------



## x__amour

No offense but stop commenting on my weight. It doesn't make me feel any better.
No offense but stop talking about my money. We are fine.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

No offense but my life is my life and if we choose to have another child within the year, we will. You are not paying our bills. Leave me be.
No offense but Im a damn good parent, and not afraid to call you out on the fact that you have youre newborn out in 15 degree weather, walking round town.
No offense but stop trying to make me feel like hell about my body. Im not 130 pounds anymore, and probably never will be again. It hurts.


----------



## Becca xo

*No offence, but maybe you should spend more time worrying about your son than going on facebook bitching that nobody invites you to parties anymore & that you have no boyfriend & that you always want to go out and get pissed & I want to slap you right now! *


----------



## MrsEngland

No offense but you are way too young and immature to be married in your own flat that you can't even pay for!


----------



## vinteenage

No offense but ah! Turn the fucking flash off your camera! No one wants to flip through a gazillion pictures of your child when their face is a washed out blob.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> No offense but ah! Turn the fucking flash off your camera! No one wants to flip through a gazillion pictures of your child when their face is a washed out blob.

i have a few of these... :blush::haha:

examples :

Spoiler
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293482_10150306994937094_510612093_8173167_7431788_n.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

xforuiholdonx said:


> No offense but my life is my life and if we choose to have another child within the year, we will. You are not paying our bills. Leave me be.
> No offense but Im a damn good parent, and not afraid to call you out on the fact that you have youre newborn out in 15 degree weather, walking round town.
> No offense but stop trying to make me feel like hell about my body. Im not 130 pounds anymore, and probably never will be again. It hurts.

You look like you're under 130 :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

No offense but I am the pregnant hormonal one, not you. Where did your new vagina come from all the sudden?


----------



## unconditional

QuintinsMommy said:


> i have a few of these... :blush::haha:
> 
> examples :
> 
> Spoiler
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293482_10150306994937094_510612093_8173167_7431788_n.jpg

but Quin is just too cute!! who cares!! 
:kiss:


----------



## AirForceWife7

vinteenage said:


> No offense but ah! Turn the fucking flash off your camera! No one wants to flip through a gazillion pictures of your child when their face is a washed out blob.

I am soooooooo guilty of this :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Haha! Oh no, I have some myself, definitely, but when every single picture is a big white blob...I think it's time to turn off the flash or adjust your settings.

Wasn't about either of you girls. :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

The settings on my dad's camera (the one I use) got messed up so now the flash is ALWAYS on and I don't know how to turn it off :cry: DSLR cameras are confusing lol.


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> The settings on my dad's camera (the one I use) got messed up so now the flash is ALWAYS on and I don't know how to turn it off :cry: DSLR cameras are confusing lol.

..Can you just close the actual flash? On every DSLR Ive seen you open up the flash manually. If you just snap it shut it'll stop going off.


----------



## we can't wait

I try to take pictures in natural lighting as much as possible. LOs eyes are gorgeous in the sunlight. :thumbup:


----------



## AriannasMama

Natural lighting = the best. It's been so dark and dreary around here lately though and its near impossible to get good pictures of Arianna lately, lol. SHE WON'T STOP MOVING!!


----------



## vinteenage

I had to use flash on Christmas and was pisssedddd. Stupid shitty lighting all through the house...

Ive already warned Evan were getting a house with 600 windows


----------



## we can't wait

vinteenage said:


> I had to use flash on Christmas and was pisssedddd. Stupid shitty lighting all through the house...
> 
> Ive already warned Evan were getting a house with 600 windows

:haha: I had to use flash for Christmas, too. Hated it. Flash also drains my batteries faster.
I love that you take so many pictures of Finn outside. They're always *so* adorable. I cant wait for springtime, so i can take Aria out more!


----------



## emmylou92

No offence but if I need advice i'll ask.

No offence but who are you?


----------



## annawrigley

Darlin65 said:


> *No offense but don't give me parenting advice when your baby can't stand you*
> No offense but you aren't that great get over yourself already, none of us like ou and mke fun of you when you leave the room (MIL included :haha:)
> No offense but I'm not dumb, you aren't as busy as you say you are to not pick up the phone...ever

:shock:



vinteenage said:


> No offense but ah! Turn the fucking flash off your camera! No one wants to flip through a gazillion pictures of your child when their face is a washed out blob.

If I turn the flash off the pictures blur :(


----------



## Darlin65

annawrigley said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> *No offense but don't give me parenting advice when your baby can't stand you*
> No offense but you aren't that great get over yourself already, none of us like ou and mke fun of you when you leave the room (MIL included :haha:)
> No offense but I'm not dumb, you aren't as busy as you say you are to not pick up the phone...ever
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> No offense but ah! Turn the fucking flash off your camera! No one wants to flip through a gazillion pictures of your child when their face is a washed out blob.Click to expand...
> 
> If I turn the flash off the pictures blur :(Click to expand...

He freaks out whenever she holds him but if anybody else has him he is all smiles and giggles no joke. I think it is because her mom takes care of him not her and then she comes to our family events and he freaks out. This is my cousins girlfriend. It is NOT his baby. He started dating her after she was pg because she was easy and for some reason now they are engaged :dohh:


----------



## divershona

no offence if you have been drinking then you will not be getting to hold my child, she does not need all the fumes from the alcohol in her face!!!!!!!!

(thats to my parents who are alcoholics and think that they don't have a problem ... a can of beer / cider for breakfast is a fucking problem!!!!!)


----------



## sarah0108

No offense.. why are you trying to be funny :wacko:


----------



## sarah0108

Darlin65 said:


> He freaks out whenever she holds him but if anybody else has him he is all smiles and giggles no joke. I think it is because her mom takes care of him not her and then she comes to our family events and he freaks out. This is my cousins girlfriend. It is NOT his baby. He started dating her after she was pg because she was easy and for some reason now they are engaged :dohh:

No offence but.. i dont think its really fair to say her baby can't stand her. A lot of kids will do this, act up for their parents and be good for other people. Its the same principle really and its not really fair for you to judge her relationship and say she's easy either


----------



## annawrigley

^ Exactly. Your child may well do the same :thumbup: Its no reflection on her as a parent, from what you said it sounds like its a young baby anyway who can often be very difficult, especially for their parents if they pick up on their stress


----------



## Rhio92

annawrigley said:


> ^ Exactly. Your child may well do the same :thumbup: Its no reflection on her as a parent, from what you said it sounds like its a young baby anyway who can often be very difficult, especially for their parents if they pick up on their stress

Connor can be a nightmare sometimes :haha: He's all happy with me, then me mum/dad/MIL/neighbour/randomer comes in the house, and he screams until they hold him :dohh: :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

No offence but the whole world doesn't revolve around you, get your head out of your arse. :thumbup:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Desi's_lost said:


> xforuiholdonx said:
> 
> 
> No offense but my life is my life and if we choose to have another child within the year, we will. You are not paying our bills. Leave me be.
> No offense but Im a damn good parent, and not afraid to call you out on the fact that you have youre newborn out in 15 degree weather, walking round town.
> No offense but stop trying to make me feel like hell about my body. Im not 130 pounds anymore, and probably never will be again. It hurts.
> 
> You look like you're under 130 :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you:hugs: now if only that were true.


----------



## Rhio92

No offence but you're a twat.


----------



## we can't wait

Rhio92 said:


> Connor can be a nightmare sometimes :haha: He's all happy with me, then me mum/dad/MIL/neighbour/randomer comes in the house, and he screams until they hold him :dohh: :haha:

I agree. Aria always wants daddy/maw-maw/aunts etc, whenever they walk in the door. I think it's because she spends all day with me, so it's someone different for a little while. My baby loves mommy, though. She cant be glued to me 24/7. ;)

No offense, but if you slam the door one more time, I'm going to kick you in your teeth. Thanks.


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah, same ^^
Isla wants nothing to do with me if someone different is in the room. Think she gets bored of my face :/

No offence, but you're actually a piece of shit


----------



## sarah0108

No offence but stfu


----------



## Melibu90

No offence but my baby my rules. Dont like it you know what to do


----------



## sarah0108

No offence but chill the foook out


----------



## sarah0108

No offence but, i will put my kids to bed whenever i want too!


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> No offence but, i will put my kids to bed whenever i want too!

'Aww don't be mean, keep them up a bit, they can't go that early, oh go on they'll sleep longer in the morning if you put them to bed later [lies], thats way too early'

Yeah, me too :coffee: Noah goes at 5.15-6 every night and generally wakes up about 8am (after waking for his milk which i don't really care about cos i go straight back to sleep).
On the rare occasion that i put him to bed at 7.30 after a family meal he woke up for the day at 6am. And every time I've tried him later that happens. Theory fale


----------



## sarah0108

Ditto! 

Does my nut in.


----------



## Melibu90

I am jealous that you can put them to bed that early :wacko: theres no chance i could get cameron sleeping before 7 :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: mine have always gone to bed about 6-6-30


----------



## Melibu90

I need tips :haha: it would give me time to unwind hes not been too bad the past few days but before christmas you'd be lucky to get him down for 10 :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

I used to swear by bedtime routines!! Not so much now as they are used to it so i can tweak it some nights if we go out etc but it does work


----------



## mayb_baby

:( Michael is sick or teething like crazy atm, he was up until 11pm :wacko:
Threw up his dinner and has a rash on his bum


----------



## 17thy

Em used to go to bed at 7pm flat every night... now its like 8:30-9 :/ She is teething as well and its taking her a while to break these two teeth.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Melibu90 said:


> I am jealous that you can put them to bed that early :wacko: theres no chance i could get cameron sleeping before 7 :dohh:

same :( quintin goes to be like 9:30 lately when we are in school 8-8:30


----------



## Harli

Azia goes to bed around 9:30pm and wakes up at around 7:30am.
Leela currently has no real schedule. 

This works fine for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Shanelley

No offense but your a bit hairy. I find u somewhat attractive, but i can see ur nose hair. And that's not nice.. I'll still call u sexy anyway though, coz i love you...
LOL


----------



## sarah0108

No offence but stop being cheeky to me, YOU were the one calling me names to my boyfriend so of course i am going to ask you about it..


----------



## KiansMummy

No offence , but grow up a start acting like a dad!


----------



## divershona

no offence but get out of my life, you're really not worth it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17thy

No offense but it's the only thing I ask you to do around here so stop bitchin and do it!!


----------



## Rhio92

No offense but you obviously got your degree out of a cereal box.


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, but you deserved that.


----------



## Desi's_lost

no offense but stop being so selfish and leaving the heater in your room on 70+. it doesnt need to be a fucking sauna. you're going to triple the electric bill then bitch about never understanding where all the money goes.


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, but just seeing your name makes want to projectile vomit. :sick:


----------



## rileybaby

No offense but.. stop making everyone else feel shit, clearly because you are insecure about your own life.


----------



## bbyno1

No offense but stop treating me like the child of the family still.
Im 23 and have my own life now.If i was to talk to you like that,id be called 'rude'


----------



## 17thy

No offense but I was right and you were wrong yet again. :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

sarah0108 said:


> Darlin65 said:
> 
> 
> He freaks out whenever she holds him but if anybody else has him he is all smiles and giggles no joke. I think it is because her mom takes care of him not her and then she comes to our family events and he freaks out. This is my cousins girlfriend. It is NOT his baby. He started dating her after she was pg because she was easy and for some reason now they are engaged :dohh:
> 
> No offence but.. i dont think its really fair to say her baby can't stand her. A lot of kids will do this, act up for their parents and be good for other people. Its the same principle really and its not really fair for you to judge her relationship and say she's easy eitherClick to expand...

No offense but if she was half the mother you ladies are I wouldn't be saying that. Her mom is the one who usually has him and she does whatever she wants. She likes to bring him to holidays to show him off nd that's it. Other times they are running around wild drinking and doing drugs while he is at home with his grandma.


----------



## MrsEngland

No offense but just because thats how you bring up your baby it doesn't mean its gospel and that everyone else has to do it like that, it doesn't make you better than everyone else so stop talking like it does and shut uppppp!!!


----------



## Melibu90

No offence but MIL offered to babysit tonight so i will be going out, i have been out about 5 times this year its not like its everyday i leave him :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

No offense, but you're a twat now, you're not going to magically change at midnight just because it's new year. Now piss off out of my life :wave:


----------



## Bexxx

No offence but I fucking hate you and hope you get alcohol poisoning tonight so you feel like HELL tomorrow at work 
Awful thing to wish upon someone but I *hateeeee* you.:thumbup:


----------



## Darlin65

Melibu90 said:


> No offence but MIL offered to babysit tonight so i will be going out, i have been out about 5 times this year its not like its everyday i leave him :growlmad:

Pssshhh... Go have fun! It's not a children's holiday anyway have some fun for once! :happydance: I wiiiiish we could have gone out tonight and I am kicking myself for not even going out to dinner :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, I know you really hate her, but I met her tonight, and she was actually really nice... :shrug:


----------



## 17thy

No offense Steak and Shake overlord, but making my husband work from 11:45pm December 31st through 9am January 1st is really greedy and shitty of you and I hope you burn down. the end.


----------



## Darlin65

No offense but I tried to make plans with you and get you to come out for new years eve and I am the pregnant one! Don't text me at 10:30 in the morning and tell me your new yrs eve sucked. If you would have just texted me back and came out you would have had a blast, even if I can't drink I still know how to have fun.


----------



## 112110

No offense but, YES I realize my baby is old enough to eat table food; but he doesn't. I know it's easier for him to feed himself. I know he will eat less often on bigger foods. I know he's more likely to sleep through the night. I also know that he was two months premature. That he is progressing by taking stage 2.5 without a fight. I also know that he is in a normal percential for his weight even without his prematurity taken into account. I know I'm not going to start shoving food in his mouth for him to gag and spit it out, followed by refusing to eat anything.
:flow:


----------



## we can't wait

112110 said:


> No offense but, YES I realize my baby is old enough to eat table food; but he doesn't. I know it's easier for him to feed himself. I know he will eat less often on bigger foods. I know he's more likely to sleep through the night. I also know that he was two months premature. That he is progressing by taking stage 2.5 without a fight. I also know that he is in a normal percential for his weight even without his prematurity taken into account. I know I'm not going to start shoving food in his mouth for him to gag and spit it out, followed by refusing to eat anything.
> :flow:

He's progressing at his own pace. You're worried about him and HIS needs. You're doing the right thing for Brayden. :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

No offence but you were the reason i have deactived facebook too much drama im a mum not a little girl who will take your shit, so please so trying to spread rumours about me when you ask about me to find out gossip
I wont rise to you, im better than you


----------



## vaniilla

No offense but I don't want anything to do with people like you so stop messaging me through other people :wacko:


----------



## Rhio92

No offense, but using your little sister's facebook to get to me is pathetic :roll:


----------



## lauram_92

No offense but you really, really need to shower more. :shock: Hence why I can't be around you for long.. :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> No offense but you really, really need to shower more. :shock: Hence why I can't be around you for long.. :dohh:

:sick:

:haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Rhio92 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> No offense but you really, really need to shower more. :shock: Hence why I can't be around you for long.. :dohh:
> 
> :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

It's this woman who lives like 3 houses down the road. I used to go to her house (before I was pregnant etc) cause she'd buy me fags & drink & then never expect money. But :sick: she barely washes and stinks. She was made to get a job on the dole and they told her to come in half an hour early to shower before work! And before when she worked somewhere else she was told to go home to bath! She also has 2 kids :nope:


----------



## Rhio92

lauram_92 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> No offense but you really, really need to shower more. :shock: Hence why I can't be around you for long.. :dohh:
> 
> :sick:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's this woman who lives like 3 houses down the road. I used to go to her house (before I was pregnant etc) cause she'd buy me fags & drink & then never expect money. But :sick: she barely washes and stinks. She was made to get a job on the dole and they told her to come in half an hour early to shower before work! And before when she worked somewhere else she was told to go home to bath! She also has 2 kids :nope:Click to expand...

Ewww :sick: Do they kids smell too?


----------



## sarah0108

No offence but you're not exactly skinny either lol


----------



## Jellyt

No offence but i'm already doing a much better job of bringing up Evelyn than you did of bringing up me so if I want advice i'll ask....someone else!


----------



## 17thy

Jellyt said:


> No offence but i'm already doing a much better job of bringing up Evelyn than you did of bringing up me so if I want advice i'll ask....someone else!

Oh my god, I feel you 100% here lol


----------



## mayb_baby

No offence but you need to grow up I mean we all have problems and yes some are alot bigger than yours


----------



## 17thy

No offense but get the fuck out of bed and spend some time with me. I literally see you maybe 2 hours a day, and you were just ready to get up for your friend to come over but when he cancels you ditch me too? :(


----------



## Hotbump

No offense but you are a big grudge holder over something so stupid! :dohh:


----------



## Darlin65

No offense but you are a way bigger tool than I gave you credit for!


----------



## mommie2be

No offense but, quit telling me what I have to look forward to. Just because your son doesn't listen to you doesn't mean mine wint listen to me. 

No offense but, you swore you'd still be my bestfriend when Corey was born. You came to see me once in the hospital & I haven't heard from you since. Don't think you can just come in & out of our lives as you please.


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, but you're *stupid*. And I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## 17thy

No offense but you aren't the forum psychologist, and not everyone needs to follow your perfect opinions on life and raising children. :rolleyes:


----------



## we can't wait

I'm intrigued.... :haha:


----------



## hot tea

No offense but maybe people should take good advice when it's offered.


----------



## KaceysMummy

No offense, but your always complaining about how skint you are - how can your afford to go out practically every weekend.


----------



## Bexxx

No offense, but you're shit at photoshop.


----------



## 112110

No offense, but you are a shit parent, don't tell me how to raise my child.


----------



## 17thy

Good advice for some might not be good advice for all. And "good" advice is also based on an opinion of whether it is really good advice or not.


----------



## sarah0108

No offense but people are rather two faced..


----------



## Lydiarose

no offence but . . . i hate the term no offence with a passion :haha:


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> No offense but maybe people should take good advice when it's offered.

^Oh and thanks for making my point :dohh:


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> Good advice for some might not be good advice for all. And "good" advice is also based on an opinion of whether it is really good advice or not.

Sure. But don't need to be a dick when someone is just clealy trying to help IMO.


----------



## hot tea

Lydiarose said:


> no offence but . . . i hate the term no offence with a passion :haha:

ME TOO hahah


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Good advice for some might not be good advice for all. And "good" advice is also based on an opinion of whether it is really good advice or not.
> 
> Sure. But don't need to be a dick when someone is just clealy trying to help IMO.Click to expand...

Condescending stories of "You'll see when...." and "When your child is doing ___ when their older, you'll see" etc. is not exactly help IMO.


----------



## sarah0108

:dohh:


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Good advice for some might not be good advice for all. And "good" advice is also based on an opinion of whether it is really good advice or not.
> 
> Sure. But don't need to be a dick when someone is just clealy trying to help IMO.Click to expand...
> 
> Condescending stories of "You'll see when...." and "When your child is doing ___ when their older, you'll see" etc. is not exactly help IMO.Click to expand...

Then they're being a dick too. Basically just a stubby sword fight if you get my meaning.

Either way...


----------



## sarah0108

When people say that i think they are just helping


----------



## 17thy

sarah0108 said:


> When people say that i think they are just helping

I bet.
In all the time I've spent in pregnancy/parenting forums I have seen threads with tons of comments about how they DON'T like to be told "just wait until". I'm almost certain most people don't want to hear that when looking for advise... or when it is totally unwarranted. I try my best not to use those phrases because just because my child is older and I'm dealing with something more complicated doesn't mean someone with a younger child than me isn't just as stressed with the tasks they have at hand. Of course someone with a 14 month old isn't going to understand what it is like to raise a 3 year old, why bring it up? Especially in a "well wait until yada yada yada" way, as if the other parent isn't dealing with something new and tough to them.


----------



## hot tea

People are so weird. How dare someone attempt to help. Good intentions mean nothing unless sugar coated.


----------



## sarah0108

Chill out


----------



## 17thy

Yes how odd of people to not want your precious advice. :rolleyes:


----------



## KaceysMummy

People will complain about anything nowadays...


----------



## sarah0108

If you don't like peoples replies just don't post a thread, then, no-one can offend you somehow.


----------



## hot tea

Dude... I don't even do what you're talking about. But when I do give advice I do it with my best intentions and with the belief that the people are mature enough to recognize that and either take it or leave it. :)

But hey, I don't have a stick up my ass.


----------



## 17thy

sarah0108 said:


> If you don't like peoples replies just don't post a thread, then, no-one can offend you somehow.

I rarely post threads.


----------



## sarah0108

Well what's the problem then? :haha:


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> Dude... I don't even do what you're talking about. But when I do give advice I do it with my best intentions and with the belief that the people are mature enough to recognize that and either take it or leave it. :)
> 
> But hey, I don't have a stick up my ass.

With as many people as there stuck up your ass you don't NEED a stick.


----------



## hot tea

That sentence made no sense... But okay.


----------



## Lydiarose

:s bit harsh love.


----------



## sarah0108

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Dude... I don't even do what you're talking about. But when I do give advice I do it with my best intentions and with the belief that the people are mature enough to recognize that and either take it or leave it. :)
> 
> But hey, I don't have a stick up my ass.
> 
> With as many people as there stuck up your ass you don't NEED a stick.Click to expand...

:wacko: That's a bit rude


----------



## KaceysMummy

^ wts

No offense, you are no better than the rest of us, get a grip and grow up...


----------



## hot tea

Wasn't she complaining about unhelpful comments? Irony!


----------



## sarah0108

What Kacey's mummy said ^

:rofl: Tiffany


----------



## 17thy

sarah0108 said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Dude... I don't even do what you're talking about. But when I do give advice I do it with my best intentions and with the belief that the people are mature enough to recognize that and either take it or leave it. :)
> 
> But hey, I don't have a stick up my ass.
> 
> With as many people as there stuck up your ass you don't NEED a stick.Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: That's a bit rudeClick to expand...

Oh because it's not sugar coated? :rolleyes:


----------



## sarah0108

No, because you clearly think you are better than us. Lol

I'm not bothered about sugar coating comments, that was you!


----------



## hot tea

I think it went over your head. Being an asshole is NOT what I meant... But it's okay, I get it. :) I, for one, do not get nearly as annoyed as you seem to by unhelpful comments.


----------



## we can't wait

Ladies, stop. :nope:


----------



## 17thy

KaceysMummy said:


> ^ wts
> 
> No offense, you are no better than the rest of us, get a grip and grow up...

I'm not the one acting like it, I'm not the one saying people should take my "good" advice. I don't think anyone else acts like they are better than anyone else either. Except hot tea. Pretty much the only one I've seen with that attitude over and over and over.


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm an asshole :thumbup:


----------



## Andrieflower

No offense, but you're an abusive jerk and I don't know if I can take it much longer. Sometimes I hate the fact I love you.


----------



## AriannasMama

Well honestly, if you post a thread asking a question, people will give you advice, you don't need to do what they say but you don't need to take offense to it either, its just the internet.


----------



## 17thy

we can't wait said:


> Ladies, stop. :nope:

I'm done. Just couldn't keep quiet about the overwhelmingly condescending things I keep seeing. :wacko: Don't really have anything else to say as it must have been OBVIOUS I was talking about her and her alone as she immediately knew.


----------



## sarah0108

If you don't like someone.. add them to your ignore list :shrug:

Simples!


----------



## hot tea

I wasn't even talking about myself, in my original comment.

Maybe my confidence threatens you. I do not think I am better than anyone else at all. I like all the posters here actually. I have come to appreciate the many differences. 

And if I do disagree at least I am not a two faced shit who loves drama.


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, stop. :nope:
> 
> I'm done. Just couldn't keep quiet about the overwhelmingly condescending things I keep seeing. :wacko: Don't really have anything else to say as it must have been OBVIOUS I was talking about her and her alone as she immediately knew.Click to expand...

So you were talking about me? Hahaha


----------



## MommaAlexis

No offense, but the fight on this thread is ridiculous. Cheers.


----------



## we can't wait

No offense french fries, you are delicious, but this is a toxic love. We can't enjoy each others company any longer. :/


----------



## KaceysMummy

17thy said:


> KaceysMummy said:
> 
> 
> ^ wts
> 
> No offense, you are no better than the rest of us, get a grip and grow up...
> 
> I'm not the one acting like it, I'm not the one saying people should take my "good" advice. I don't think anyone else acts like they are better than anyone else either. Except hot tea. Pretty much the only one I've seen with that attitude over and over and over.Click to expand...

Your 'I laugh at stupid people' comment above your avatar says it all for me really... aswell as pervious post I have seen from you. 
I personally think Tiffany has some good advice at times, and she like all of us has an opinion...


----------



## Lydiarose

MommaAlexis said:


> No offense, but the fight on this thread is ridiculous. Cheers.

:haha: you think? this is nothing:winkwink:

thats why i get scared to post in here :dohh: but there is some really lovely girls that on this part of the forum.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Lydiarose said:


> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> No offense, but the fight on this thread is ridiculous. Cheers.
> 
> :haha: you think? this is nothing:winkwink:
> 
> thats why i get scared to post in here :dohh: but there is some really lovely girls that on this part of the forum.Click to expand...

I know! I try to be respectful of everyone on here to have someone with no boundaries jump down my throat. It's really annoying. I don't care who's right or wrong, It's a debate not a "who can come up with the best insults?" marathon. :coffee: There's many very nice people I love to speak to, though.


----------



## AriannasMama

I really don't see how people can get soooo offended/annoyed/etc by a post on a forum on the internet giving you advice :shrug: if you don't like it, simply ignore it, no need to respond to it or anything.


----------



## hot tea

I have never had a problem with her at all. Never knew she disliked me so much. Huh. I respect her opinion but not the way she portrayed it... Whatever I guess? 

I just give advice when I feel like I could help. Is that so wrong? I don't even think I am an ass about it, but hey!


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm not naming any names because it's bound to cause fights, but someone says something they think may be helpful, then WHAM the world of drama explodes for no reason at times. I never understood it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I always felt uneasy about this thread. :haha: ah well.


----------



## Desi's_lost

MommaAlexis said:


> I'm not naming any names because it's bound to cause fights, but someone says something they think may be helpful, then WHAM the world of drama explodes for no reason at times. I never understood it.

This!


----------



## hot tea

I won't be giving her any well intentioned advice, as apparently I am "stupid" and from I GATHERED from her first open insult, a skank...? Not sure though, it was quite convoluted.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Meh, don't worry about it too much, anyone who makes those kind of accusations when they don't actually know you IRL isn't in a place to judge.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont remember seeing any names like that thrown..but then again im sick so about 10 times more stupid than usual.


----------



## hot tea

Oh she didn't outright call me a skank, it was something about a lot of people being up MY ass... But again, it was very convoluted. She could have been attempting some other petty insult instead.


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> I won't be giving her any well intentioned advice, as apparently I am "stupid" and from I GATHERED from her first open insult, a skank...? Not sure though, it was quite convoluted.

And just where did you see me calling you stupid or a skank? I only think that you come off as condescending and pretentious. I don't EVER sugar coat things which is why I was confused when this was said earlier. Nor will you ever have to read in between the lines. I don't think you are stupid. And I don't think you are a skank and I don't see how you can gather that from anything I have said.


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> Oh she didn't outright call me a skank, it was something about a lot of people being up MY ass... But again, it was very convoluted. She could have been attempting some other petty insult instead.

I thought I made it pretty obvious what I meant. People are up your ass in a metaphorical sense. Obviously you don't have physical people up your ass. :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ohhhhhh! im pretty sure that meant that lots of people really like you and kinda like stand behind you going 'yeah'. You've never heard that expression? basically you know how you'd call some one an ass kisser? yours would be the ass being kissed.

if that makes sense...lol

meh i like you both so you two should kiss and make up please!


----------



## Desi's_lost

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Oh she didn't outright call me a skank, it was something about a lot of people being up MY ass... But again, it was very convoluted. She could have been attempting some other petty insult instead.
> 
> I thought I made it pretty obvious what I meant. People are up your ass in a metaphorical sense. *Obviously you don't have physical people up your ass. *:dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## hot tea

You have implied strngly that you were talking about me in your original post. You then called said person stupid. Is that not enough?

I pride myself in my lack of pretention, I dislike it as well which is why I thought we jived just fine in the past, actually. As for being condescending... Sometimes I come off that way, but I work really hard NOT to do that. I have strong opinions and sometimes on the internet people can't tell it isn't me putting them down. It happens! 

I am not one to throw stones. It just isn't me. I don't know whether it is just a bad day for you or something, because I did NOT deserve that. You have made some pretty bold assumptions.


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Oh she didn't outright call me a skank, it was something about a lot of people being up MY ass... But again, it was very convoluted. She could have been attempting some other petty insult instead.
> 
> I thought I made it pretty obvious what I meant. People are up your ass in a metaphorical sense. Obviously you don't have physical people up your ass. :dohh:Click to expand...

I always thought the opposite. I thought a lot of people didn't like me. Hence why I first thought "slut". Buuut this makes way more sense hahahaha


----------



## MommaAlexis

Can this be taken to private message please?


----------



## hot tea

This thread is wasting my knitting time, damnit! My precious knitting time!

I'm gonna go now.


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Oh she didn't outright call me a skank, it was something about a lot of people being up MY ass... But again, it was very convoluted. She could have been attempting some other petty insult instead.
> 
> I thought I made it pretty obvious what I meant. People are up your ass in a metaphorical sense. Obviously you don't have physical people up your ass. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought the opposite. I thought a lot of people didn't like me. Hence why I first thought "slut". Buuut this makes way more sense hahahahaClick to expand...

I love you. :kiss:
And I love you as well Brandi cos you're like me and dislike having to sugar coat things.


----------



## we can't wait

hot tea said:


> I always thought the opposite. I thought a lot of people didn't like me. Hence why I first thought "slut". Buuut this makes way more sense hahahaha

Lies. You know we really like you, Tiffany. You're being modest. :kiss:

I like all the girls here. :flow:


----------



## hot tea

I actually have zero self esteem and really did not clue in. Thanks girls.


----------



## Desi's_lost

No offense but stop feeding my kid junk then commenting on her weight! grrrrrr


----------



## AriannasMama

No offense but I'm done with this thread and would rather go eat chocolate now :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ or eggs and ham and sausage..mmm i think i need greasy breakfast anonymous..i'll be dreaming of breakfast all night. lolz


----------



## AriannasMama

I LOVE breakfast.


----------



## emyandpotato

No offense but when I say please don't feed my UN-WEANED baby garlic bread, don't ignore me and then tell me I'm being ridiculous and over-protective. And please don't spend the whole meal telling me to leave my baby alone when he's crying and I'm worried about him. I'm not worrying too much, I'm just a mummy! And please don't try and get my baby's attention when I'm trying to get him to sleep, he's clearly hysterical and finding it difficult enough to sleep without you going "Rory, Roryyy" right in his face. If you want to deal with him screaming all night then go ahead and wake him but as you won't be please go away. 

I sometimes wonder if my parents and in-laws have completely forgotten what it's like to have a baby around.


----------



## we can't wait

emyandpotato said:


> No offense but when I say please don't feed my UN-WEANED baby garlic bread, don't ignore me and then tell me I'm being ridiculous and over-protective. And please don't spend the whole meal telling me to leave my baby alone when he's crying and I'm worried about him. I'm not worrying too much, I'm just a mummy! And please don't try and get my baby's attention when I'm trying to get him to sleep, he's clearly hysterical and finding it difficult enough to sleep without you going "Rory, Roryyy" right in his face. If you want to deal with him screaming all night then go ahead and wake him but as you won't be please go away.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if my parents and in-laws have completely forgotten what it's like to have a baby around.

Mine do it, too. Just stand your ground! :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

we can't wait said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> No offense but when I say please don't feed my UN-WEANED baby garlic bread, don't ignore me and then tell me I'm being ridiculous and over-protective. And please don't spend the whole meal telling me to leave my baby alone when he's crying and I'm worried about him. I'm not worrying too much, I'm just a mummy! And please don't try and get my baby's attention when I'm trying to get him to sleep, he's clearly hysterical and finding it difficult enough to sleep without you going "Rory, Roryyy" right in his face. If you want to deal with him screaming all night then go ahead and wake him but as you won't be please go away.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if my parents and in-laws have completely forgotten what it's like to have a baby around.
> 
> Mine do it, too. Just stand your ground! :hugs:Click to expand...

It winds me up so much! They act like I'm playing at being a parent and that they still know best. They get annoyed when I tell them that things like whiskey in night time bottles isn't considered safe anymore, and that 4 months is too young for CIO :dohh:


----------



## lhancock90

No offence but, STOP FEEDING MY BABY JELLY AND CUSTARD CREAMS!
No offence but stop, you are not the most perfect mother in the world, i am :smug: so stop giving me annoying and usually dangerous or obvious advice i have never asked you for, especially all over MY Facebook. 
No offence but stop lecturing me about my pregnancy and saying things like "well if you are happy with your life" BECAUSE I FUCKING AM! I'M NOT PRETENDING! I AM ACTUALLY HAPPY! ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH. 
& finally, No offence, but i am sick of you fucking about with this guy behind his girlfriends back, saying she is the bitch, having him drop you, you moan then run back to him. Its boring now. :dohh:

Phew. I feel better now, oh wait

No offence shitty vile neighbours, but i HATE YOU. 50 cent, is shit stop playing him all day, stop asking to borrow things at stupid o clock, stop asking ME to ring your OH and find out where they are and start rowing at a decent hour like normal people. *******s. Or kindly go and lie in the path of a train.


----------



## 17thy

No offense but DON'T fucking say you are coming over and make plans and everything and then make every excuse in the book to NOT come over. Just say you don't want to hang out it's really that simple.


----------



## amygwen

No offense but I'm not your little bitch. Go get your own coffee and go make your own lunch. I really really don't care that you weigh 400 lbs and can't carry your own coffee without spilling it everywhere and making your own lunch without your legs hurting. BYE.


----------



## MommaAlexis

No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:


----------



## 17thy

MommaAlexis said:


> No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:

:( wtf! i would just die if my DH ever said that.


----------



## we can't wait

MommaAlexis said:


> No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

:hugs:

This forum is the only thing keeping me sane right now.:nope:


----------



## 112110

No offense, but 'mamagirl' is not a cute nickname for a child. No not 'mama's girl', but mamagirl = lil mama and baby girl put together.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:
> 
> :( wtf! i would just die if my DH ever said that.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive told Evan I dont like him. I still love him and want to be with him but sometimes he acts like a jerk or is cranky all day and..no, I dont particularly like him then.Click to expand...

Oh well me and DH have never said "i dont like you" to each other... i've never felt that way lol. I don't like some of the stuff he does sometimes and I'm SURE he doesn't like what I do sometimes as well.... I just never thought to say "I don't like you" but 99.9% of the time I'M being the jerk not him so I'm surprised he hasn't said it! :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

vinteenage said:


> Ive told Evan I dont like him. I still love him and want to be with him but sometimes he acts like a jerk or is cranky all day and..no, I dont particularly like him then.

I've told DH "I don't like you" before. I always love him, but I don't always like him when he's being cranky. He's never said that he doesn't like me... even though I am a jerk way more often than he is.

:(


----------



## MommyGrim

vinteenage said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:
> 
> :( wtf! i would just die if my DH ever said that.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive told Evan I dont like him. I still love him and want to be with him but sometimes he acts like a jerk or is cranky all day and..no, I dont particularly like him then.Click to expand...

Same. I tell OH that I don't like him when he's being a jerk to me and I"m in a bad mood...I still love him and I still want to be with him, just at that moment I don't like him. He tells me that too sometimes when I bitch at him. It does hurt alot, but I try to remember that he means 'I don't like you right now' instead of 'I don't like you at all.' It kinda helps :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

MommaAlexis said:


> No offense, but if you don't even LIKE me, why are you marrying me? :cry:

I don't mean to sound mean but this made me laugh :haha: I ALWAYS tell DF "I love you but I don't like you very much right now" when I am mad at him.


----------



## MommaAlexis

There was definitely no "I love you, but .." today.


----------



## we can't wait

MommaAlexis said:


> There was definitely no "I love you, but .." today.

Oh, no, we weren't saying there was. 
I could tell from your post that you were very hurt.

:hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Yeah, the mood swings really aren't helping either. Maybe I'll play with my puppy and get a good mood swing from that. Hopefully. :hugs:


----------



## Darlin65

He's a guy though he probably just didn't think to explain himself. I am sure that is what he meant love :hugs: DF says it to me too but never says I love you first :dohh: He's just not as considerate of feelings, he doesn't think that way.


----------



## cammy

No offence but you seriously think that we would just give up this house because you don't want us to move 15 minutes away because you don't want to have to drive that far when you only see us like once every few months. PFFT!!!


----------



## we can't wait

No offense, but I was participating for the *support*... Not so that you could make me feel like shit for not losing weight at the first weigh-in, because other people lost some and are clearly "trying harder." 

Kiss my fat ass. :growlmad:


----------



## 17thy

we can't wait said:


> No offense, but I was participating for the *support*... Not so that you could make me feel like shit for not losing weight at the first weigh-in, because other people lost some and are clearly "trying harder."
> 
> Kiss my fat ass. :growlmad:

WTF where was this at? Also lol @ kiss my fat ass :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

I joined a New Year's weight-loss group on FB. Irritating. :coffee:


----------



## MommaAlexis

No offense, but baby, quit making me gain weight already. You haven't even been in there that long, I do NOT need 15 pounds extra yet. you have enough room!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Helena_

vinteenage said:


> No offense but...
> Just because you have a DSLR does not make you a photographer. If you're still using the kit lens? You are not a photographer. Stop charging people for shitty photographs.

I probably shouldn't be posting here but I lurk :haha: and this is exactly what I think. every. fucking. day. 

Thank you for this.


----------



## we can't wait

Helena_Lynn said:


> I probably shouldn't be posting here but I lurk :haha: and this is exactly what I think. every. fucking. day.
> 
> Thank you for this.

Lurk Alert, Lurk Alert!

:haha: Just kidding, Helena. I stalk you all the time. :kiss:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Darlin65

vinteenage said:


> No offense but...
> Just because you have a DSLR does not make you a photographer. If you're still using the kit lens? You are not a photographer. Stop charging people for shitty photographs.

OMG I AGREE!!!! :dohh:


----------



## hot tea

I see no problem. I mean, whoever is dumb enough to pay, well. Their loss.


----------

